# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Wandelen: beschermen tegen teken en ziekte van Lyme

## FRANCOIS580

*Wandelen: beschermen tegen teken en ziekte van Lyme*

In het voorjaar trekken velen richting Ardennen en andere natuurgebieden om kortbij huis hun batterijen op te laden tijdens een deugddoende wandeling midden de natuur. Dat heeft uiteraard een positieve invloed op zowel je lichamelijke als je geestelijke gezondheid. Bescherm je tijdens een wandeling door de natuur tegen tekenbeten, zonder aangepaste bescherming zijn die zeker niet zonder gevaar. Ruim vijf procent van al diegenen die met tekenbeten hebben af te rekenen, krijgen immers ook de ziekte van Lyme. Wat is deze aandoening en zijn beste behandeling?

Teken komen vooral voor in bossen, duinen, heideachtige gebieden en zowel in laag als in hoog struikgewas. Dat is dan ook de reden waarom vooral wandelaars zich tegen tekenbeten moeten beschermen.
Een teek is een spinachtige parasiet die zich voedt met het bloed van zowel mensen als dieren. De teek bijt zich vast in hun lichaam en zuigt zich in een tijdspanne van één etmaal vol met hun bloed.

*Bacteriële infectie*
Word je ondanks alle voorzorgsmaatregelen toch door zo'n teek gebeten, dan hecht deze zich vast aan je huid en zuigt zich dus met je bloed. Dat duurt gemiddeld zo'n 36 uur. Tijdens deze tijdspanne kan zich een bacterie die in de speekselklier van de teek zit, een ernstige infectie veroorzaken.Zo een infectie met de ziekte van Lyme mag zeker niet onderschat worden. Bijna twintig procent van alle teken is immers besmet.

*Op de juiste manier verwijderen*
Ben je toch door een teek gebeten, dan is het belangrijk dat je deze zo mogelijk en op de juiste manier verwijdert. Doe dit bij voorkeur met een tekenpincet met brede bek. Pak met dit pincet de kop van de teek beet en trek hem langzaam met een draaiende beweging uit je huid. 

Wat je vooral niet moet doen is de teek vooraf verdoven of doden. Precies dan is de kans op besmetting met de ziekte van Lyme het grootst. In sommige gevallen blijven de mondhoeken van de teek achter in je huid. Wees niet ongerust, deze zweren er spontaan uit. Is de bloedzuiger verwijderd, desinfecteer dan zeker de huid rond de tekenbeet, maar ook je handen én het gebruikte pincet. Noteer ook de datum van de tekenbeet, dat is belangrijk wanneer er zich nevenverschijnselen zouden voordoen

*Wat als de teek blijft zitten?*
Geraak je van het beestje verlost, dan is er eigenlijk niets aan de hand. Slaag je daar echter niet in,.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## christel1

Volgens een andere bron op internet moet je als de poten blijven zitten zeker naar een arts gaan om dit te verwijderen (Vlaamse kruis). 
Een zwangere vrouw moet altijd naar de HA gaan om de teek te laten verwijderen of na te kijken of er niets blijven zitten is. 
Voor mijn honden heb ik een tekenpincet in huis hoor, zelf heb ik er nog nooit last van gehad ook niet in de Ardennen waar ik in de zomer is short en t-shirt ga wandelen maar ik zit niet in de struiken te wroeten. 
Toen mijn kinderen op vakantie gingen, georganiseerde vakanties door mijn vroegere werkgever dan zaten ze ook dikwijls in de bossen en dan werden ze elke avond door de leiding gecontroleerd op teken. mijn dochter was er fier op dat ze de "tekenqueen" van de dag was dan.... ze had er op een dag eens 10 maar die werden dan ook direct verwijderd door de verpleegster ter plaatse. En ze kregen wel een blad mee dat we bij ziekte direct een huisarts moesten consulteren. Misschien heeft het ook iets met je bloedgroep te maken of met je lichaamsgeur, sommige mensen worden ook heel dikwijls gestoken door muggen terwijl andere mensen daar helemaal geen last van hebben. En mijn zoon heeft een dazenallergie, die moet onmiddellijk naar de HA of in het weekend naar spoed als hij gestoken wordt want alles gaat ineens keihard opzwellen en dan is een spuit met cortisone soms wel echt nodig en verdere behandeling met cortisonezalf tegen de enorme jeuk die hij dan heeft.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Dat je naar de huisarts moet wanneer je de teek er niet volledig uit krijgt staat in het artikel duidelijk te lezen...

----------


## christel1

*Wat je vooral niet moet doen is de teek vooraf verdoven of doden. Precies dan is de kans op besmetting met de ziekte van Lyme het grootst. In sommige gevallen blijven de mondhoeken van de teek achter in je huid. Wees niet ongerust, deze zweren er spontaan uit. Is de bloedzuiger verwijderd, desinfecteer dan zeker de huid rond de tekenbeet, maar ook je handen én het gebruikte pincet. Noteer ook de datum van de tekenbeet, dat is belangrijk wanneer er zich nevenverschijnselen zouden voordoen*
Misschien best hierboven eens lezen wat er staat.... "wees niet ongerust die zweren er spontaan uit"..... ik kan wel lezen hoor....

----------

